# 270EX II for macro?



## FlightIsPossible

I am looking to buy my first flash... and I will probably be using it mostly for macro work. Is the 270EXII a decent option? Cost is only a slight factor, I am more drawn to its smaller size(I hike, backpack and travel alot)... but if the 430ex or 580ex is significantly better(especially for macro) I will go for one of them. I have read lots of reviews on all the flashes, but none seem to specifically address if one or the other is better for macro. Thanks.


----------



## Big Mike

What macro lens(s) do you have and do you have the means to fire the flash 'off camera'?

If your macro lens doesn't allow for plenty of working distance, the flash may not be able to illuminate your subject because the lens is in the way.  That is why a typical 'macro flash' is mounted onto the front of the lens.


----------



## FlightIsPossible

I have a EOS 7D with a 100mm 2.8 macro lens. Yes, it will be firing off camera and I will be mounting the flash near the lens.


----------



## emoxley

Even if you get the Speedlight flash, you still might want to get one of these. I got one and like it a lot.............
Amazon.com: GTMax Macro Ring Flash LED Light Works with Canon/Sony/Nikon/Sigma/Olympus lenses DSLR Digital Camera: Electronics


----------



## Natalie

If cost isn't an issue, have you considered the MT-24EX?


----------



## orionmystery

Either a 270EX or 270EX II will work fine. Go for 270EX II if you have a newer body such as the 7D, 60D, 600D which can trigger the 270EX II wirelessly, without the need for an ETTL cord/ OC-E3 cord.

See illustration here "270EX II for wireless macro rig: Wireless Macro Rig | Up Close with Nature

and here "270ex for macro" : 270EX for macro | Up Close with Nature 

Sample shots:


----------



## Tiberius47

For macro work, you'd be best off with a ring flash.


----------



## Overread

Tiberius47 said:


> For macro work, you'd be best off with a ring flash.



You say that, but most of the macro shooters I know don't use a ringflash. Heck I'd actually be willing to say ringflashes are a rarity! 
The thing is they are more difficult in some ways. For a start the light can be somewhat flat from them, though better models let you balance the left and right tubes to give some shadowing; then you've the problem that the shape of the flash makes them very difficult to diffuse effectively. You can put layers of cover over the tubes, but you can't really make the area much bigger - at least without being very creative in arts and crafts. 


Plus ringflashes are pretty exclusive to macro work (at least regular ones, I'm not including those much larger beauty ring flashes used in fashion work which are a very separate entity) so for a first time flash are far more limiting in a purchase.


----------



## emoxley

The ring light I linked to above isn't a flash. It's a continuous light. It's not *just* for macro work. It's also good for some portrait work. Also, in low light or for long exposure shots, you can use the light to focus, then turn it off to take the picture. It has an AC adapter for using inside, to save on batteries. It also has six different size adapters, for use with different lenses. In some situations, it's going to be better than a flash. And for about $40, you can't beat it.


----------



## Overread

I've honestly never tried one of the LED ringflashes nor know any macro shooters using them. They exist in that "I might get one one day just to find out" or just to get the collection of adaptor rings (Something I'll note Canon does not like giving away for free with their macro flash units!)


----------



## emoxley

The one above isn't camera brand specific. If your lenses use the filter size of the adapters, they'll work with them.

6 Adapter Ring:49mm/52mm/55mm/58mm/62mm/67mm

They say that some dentists uses them. I've noticed too that on the tv show "CSI: Miami", the people taking pics of the crime scenes, uses a more expensive ring *flash*...........


----------



## Overread

Ah but dentists are not photographers  Often they do want the simple point and click light combined with a full frontal showing of the light, ie no creative shadowing nor specific desire for a stronger contrast for sharper, clearer edges/colours. 

I've even seen ring flashes in use in documentaries where they've been using them to document species as they are collected - again this kind of work is indeed photography, but often slightly different to the more artistic that tend to be hobbyists. Documentation work is typically after a good technical snapshot and for that the frontal and universal light works well (it also helps pick up details in underbody areas on subjects, areas which can oft be shadowed when one works with a more single aspect light source.


----------



## orionmystery

Agree with Overread. Use a ringflash if you want shadowless, flat lighting that is perfect for dentist and CSI work


----------



## Bennie34

Insects Macro Photography: Single flash and twin flash shoot setup 
Here my blog with a 270 EX, and twin flash setup i hope it help the jumping spider shot with 270EX


----------



## FlightIsPossible

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! Sorry it took so long for me to respond back. I was trying to get a flash quickly for a vacation I was taking... I was hoping to do alot of macro shooting but I ended up renting a non macro lens and used that most of the trip. I did however get a few decent macro shots with my on-board flash. 

What i was hoping to do was make a rig like the ones in the link provided by *orionmystery*. Something really compact and easy to travel with.... but now that I am back from the trip, I am not in such a rush to get a flash and I am going to look further into the MT-24EX(thx *Natalie*) and figure out what would be best for me and my needs... since I am pretty new to this I think I will do a bit more studying before spending the money on the wrong setup.  

*orionmystery *and *Bennie34...* awesome pics!!! Thanks for sharing.

Not so interested in flashring, tho I appreciate the thought. 

Here are a couple pics I took on vacation with my on-board flash, no tripod. Was a good time, love taking macro shots... can't wait til I get a better flash and can practice more.(pics are unedited)


----------



## orionmystery

You're welcome

I have added a few more rigs and alternatives to using the FMMB (front mounted macro brackets). Check out the ones with lens hood, and mount ring/tripod collar:

More Macro Rigs | Up Close with Nature


----------

